

Too Much Targeting + Too Little Fungibility = Minimal Revenue for Facebook? - ReTelTech
http://www.blogation.net/2009/05/too-much-targeting-too-little.html

======
ReTelTech
This does raise an interesting question; how do you reconcile the conversion
power of highly targeted advertising with the realities of running massive
nationwide or global campaigns?

